
#‎codeforlife‬ ‪online hackathon‬ is ON (April 8-10) - run_code
http://ittestsonline.com/en/competitions/codeforlife/
======
run_code
Details => You might be able to save a life one day, by suggesting algorithms
for better planning, simulation and coordination of emergency evacuations in
public venues. There are 5 challenges and all of them are available for
solving in 4 programming languages: C++, Java, C# .NET and PHP.

